
100 Science Fiction and Fantasy Books to Read in a Lifetime - gregrata
http://www.amazon.com/s?rh=i%3Aenglish-books%2Cn%3A12661600011&ie=UTF8
======
MaysonL
Any "best" list that has _Stranger in a Strange Land_ and _Starship Troopers_
on it (great thought they may be) and omits _Double Star_ and _The Moon is a
Harsh Mistress_ is probably untrustworthy. MHO, YMMV.

